# Boer Bloodlines?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I first got into goats as pets a few years ago. Sold out then got back into goats to raise for meat, then switched again to wanting to raise breeding stock. So I have been slowly getting all reg stock (not all mine are reg yet). I have learned alot about the different bloodlines, but I dont have any hands on experience with alot of them. So my question is what bloodlines do you currently have an what are your likes an dislikes about them? Also what crosses have you done that you have really liked or disliked? I plan on hitting some production sales this fall an want to replace some unreg does in my herd. 

I would even like to hear about some bloodlines you guys havent used but would like to. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello: 
we started with an old bloodline Tarzan T66, nice lookgin kids, nice pigmentation and head color, but not enough umph and they had a tendancy to be slightly hock-kneed. 
We have switched around some but Our big bloodlines right now are a son from Status Quo and Miss Tori and a son from full Proof. 
Status Quo is a showy look, very correct head, a lot of wow look at me power, more stream lined not a big blocky look to him. 

Full Proof is darker in pigmentation and head color and not as showy of a look. Not as correct a head, at least with our buck. But can really pack on a nice smooth topline and butt muscle. 
Nice daily gain from both bucks. 
we dont' show in open shows, so my perspective is from show wethers. Status quo buck is a very aggresive breeder and can be a bit sassy, from what I can tell from his male offspring they are also carrying plenty of testosterone and seem to be ready to breed quite early.

Full Proof buck is very calm and laid back, and a quite breeder, he prefers to breed at night so we had to start using a breeding harness on him to mark his does. Full Proof is out of the Kelly 900 line a famous wether maker line. 
We have kids crossed out of both bucks at this time and they look nice and smooth. 

we have recently added a Bo-Jangles grandson to our farm and he is a packed power house of meat, cute head. Very short in the muzzle to the point it is hard to put a halter on him. Bo Jangles bloodlines have poor skin pigmentation. Are known to have a nice personality and very very thick muscled. 

WE have been considering getting a maximum impact son, but recently we were told that they can have offspring that are spongy in the pasterns, I am not crazy about that idea. We are looking into that further. 

That is my limited experience with our goats. HOpe it helped a little bit.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I know what you mean about the Status Quo lines. I have seen in person Jesters Steamroller a son of Status Quo an he was huge. He looked like a small horse!! The owner said that at the time he only weighted around 280lds but when he was in show condition he topped the scales around 320lds!! An he walked around like he owned the place. 

What were the lines in your does that you crossed on these bucks an which crosses did you like best?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a doe the is a Status Quo grandaughter over an EGGS Ryals Magnum Daughter. She is tall, long, level, slick(steamlined), long neck, and very feminine. She was bred to a Ripper son and produced a really nice buckling and doeling that are show correct but a little light on pigment but getting better. The have grown really good and are good show prospects.

I have a .50 cal grandaughter over a Ripper line doe. She is super level, wide top, nice rump, good width, show correct, and very feminine.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My doe has alot of EGGS in her lineage.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the lines that was really big for a while was Wideload. I had a yearling doe out of a Wideload son and she looked great! Loved the stockiness about her! I would have loved to have gotten her in the ring, but she got CL and we had to sell her. One of the big ones everyone seems to be gaga over is CSB Maximum Impact. He and his offspring have been doing great in the show ring lately. I have heard good vibes about the TH Some Body lines. I would like to restart my herd with some of his lineage. Hammer Time, Ripper, and Full Proof are also some good lines for the show ring. This is just what I have collected from shows and production sales.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I know what you mean about ANR Wideload. He is the top winning Ripper son. Slam Dunk seems still seems fairly popular. Also, I saw some Polar Express lines selling pretty good. Anything from CSB or AABG is popular.

I bought a buck the other day that is a Bo Jangles son over an ennobled Cannon daughter. He is pretty cool for a young buck. He seems to be fast grower. I hope that he will add some overall size, top width and bone to my herd. I hope he improves the overall size of the kids of my T4 Scorpio does.

Somethhing I would like to try is to AI my Main Event daughter to Kelly's Blindside and get a few wether producing does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine are out of Bo Jangels, Rawhide Zeppelin, Bo Hunk, Winchester, Wideload, and my friends herd CnD Boers, and Gold Country Boers. 
For next season I'll be checking out other A.I bucks, need some of the new bloodlines to cross my girls to. Seen a lot of nice bucks out there, got my eye on a few.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have only seen a few of the Polar Express goats an I have to say I really like them. I would like to have a few but I have yet to find any in my area. Wideload is another I have looked into but again dont have alot in my area. Maybe I should do some AIing an bring some of those lines here.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kay (GG boers) sold Polars' Frontline Express (Cajun) Reg #10492070 the other day. He looked really nice. Lot 62 http://www.thesaleofstars.com/Sale_Catalog.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I know what you mean about the Status Quo lines. I have seen in person Jesters Steamroller a son of Status Quo an he was huge. He looked like a small horse!! The owner said that at the time he only weighted around 280lds but when he was in show condition he topped the scales around 320lds!! An he walked around like he owned the place.
> 
> What were the lines in your does that you crossed on these bucks an which crosses did you like best?


Our status Quo son is at 260 at 2 just turned 2 years and growin in frame daily, he is practically looking me in the eye. He is NOT in show condition and if fed to be in show conditionwould I am sure be near the 320 or so. He towers over our full proof buck and since they are in the same field, the status quo buck is dominant and the full proof buck,well lets just say he is not the one in charge in that field. It is pitiful actually. If I am not careful and keep the feeding stations well separated the full proof buck will get run down from being........ well you know.

As far as bloodlines from our does, we dont' have much of any thing fancy, But it is amazing how nice the kids look. 
We do have a couple newer fullblood does that are just turning two and they have some okay pedigrees with a few bigger names in them. But mostly we are using good bucks to turn our herd over and improve it.

easiest thing for you to do is go to our website. I post a lot of info on each does page from the past couple of years since we purchased our new genetics. Tons of photos and daily gains on some of them. plus you can link to the pedigrees. That might be easier than me trying to explain it all.

I can tell you out of our newest does we have purchased Glory is our best doe at this piont, maintaining the best natural weight and parasite resistance and has very good mothering abilities and plenty of milk, Hot Mamma and Macy are having some issues but with maternal insticts and maintaining weight on our pastures. Hot mamma has regjected one of her two twins both times she has kidded and Macy has been unable to provide milk for her twins for good growth rate both times, but you would never beable to tell by the photos because their kids are tanks. They have the best kids on our farm right now. I am sorting through the bloodlines trying to figure out what I can do with a doe that has bad maternal instincts. 
I kept a daughter from Hot Mamma, Last spring and kidded her out this spring and she is doind well with the single doeling she had. The does dam is RAquel and is out of Hot mamma and prooved it(our full proof buck) and the doeling she had is topped with Goldman(our Status Quo) buck.

Hope that helps, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks 20kids I will have to check out your website. Right now my herd is backwards to yours. While I have a nice buck he doesnt have anything special up front. He is a grandson to DM Richard an his dam took 6th at Nationals when she was I wanna say 6months old. I chose him for his lenth an over all big bone. If he puts those lenths an just over all biggness (not sure if thats a word) I want to keep some daughters out of him then get another buck from the sameplace I bought my last one an hope that then the kids will be closer to the breeding quailty I want to sell. I have some does right now that are lacking in alot of ways. 

From what you have said 20kids that a really good buck makes a huge difference. I knew that it did but I think my buck will really improve some of my more lacking does. Even more so than I thought. They where headed to the sale barn just because they are thin boned, slope at the hip more than I like, but one thing about my less than ideal does is they are very hardy.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Really interesting stuff. Check out 20kids site. She just gave everybody some real life experience. Always listen to that, but keep your own mind open and keep listening. I sometimes wonder if the "really big boys (and girls)" aren't keeping some things secret. Maybe not secret, but close to the vest. They are in the business of selling goats. One thing I ran into this year is bad teats. Since Steam Roller was mentioned here, I will tell you, you need to watch it with teats with that buck. I AId him to a commercial half Boer, half dairy doe with 1:1 clean teat structure and all three triplets have connected at the base split teats. One might pass. They are awesome looking babies considering the "not much" doe they are out of. I bred two does natural to another Status Quo son and they tend to have teat problems too, though one of those does has problems herself. Interestingly, I've not had any problems with teats from Status Quo himself, who I've used AI. But I've never tried him on a marginally teated doe. Please don't think I'm running down Status Quo lines. They are just what I have had experience with and my *point* is, teat problems can really mess you up. I actually believe those two Status Quo sons are getting the teat problems from their dam's side. Here is what I think.... this is not a fact, it is my opinion.. I think the line bred EGGS and RRD lines *can* have teat problems. Obviously they all don't because too many have show points, but watch it. You have to balance that knowledge out with the knowledge that EGGS and RRD are also one of the main sources of MUSCLE! Bottom line, ask about teats. You also have to keep track of pigment and bites. You don't want to have to sort through your doe pen for "show correct" does to advertise. Ideally, they should all be show correct. You only will average 50% does to start with. If you are playing the wether game, this is not as important. This is why at my stage of herd building I am keeping anything that is 100% perfect with teats, pigment and bite. But, I'm also trying to get that big, wide chest floor that wins, so I'm keeping a few does that have that, that don't have perfect teats. The trick will be for them to find a buck that can "fix" that without sacrificing the awesomeness. I should disclose I am still relatively new to this. I do a lot of thinking about it though.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Just visited your website an looking at your Goldman buck its almost like you can look at them goats an know they are Status Quo. An love that Bo-On-Target buck. That boy has a front end of him. What beautiful girls!! Do bad you live so far away!!

Thanks Tenacross I will keep a watch out on the teats. See what crosses cause that an try to avoid them. I dont show myself but if someone buys from me I want them to be able to show that baby if they want.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have learned from going to several production sales that "show correct" teat structure may not mean good to raise kids teats. I passed on many, many, does that are show correct teats. I also saw some bucks at the sales that had a mess of bad teats under them. No one seems to check teats on bucks at these sales. I do.

I have been culling ruthlessly. I culled 13 animals this year so far, 3 does, 1 buck, 2 doelings, and 7 bucklings. I only kept a few doelings with good 1x1 or 2x2 with space. Bad teats, folded ears, and structure concerns I culled.

I now have 5 very nice does, 7 prospect doelings, 1 prospect buckling, and a buck I bought that I am going to use some. 

The one buckling I kept is 2x2 with a good spread and looks like he he will make a really good buck. He is a little light on pigment but passes and getting much better as he is getting older.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Thanks 20kids I will have to check out your website. Right now my herd is backwards to yours. While I have a nice buck he doesnt have anything special up front. He is a grandson to DM Richard an his dam took 6th at Nationals when she was I wanna say 6months old. I chose him for his lenth an over all big bone. If he puts those lenths an just over all biggness (not sure if thats a word) I want to keep some daughters out of him then get another buck from the sameplace I bought my last one an hope that then the kids will be closer to the breeding quailty I want to sell. I have some does right now that are lacking in alot of ways.
> 
> From what you have said 20kids that a really good buck makes a huge difference. I knew that it did but I think my buck will really improve some of my more lacking does. Even more so than I thought. They where headed to the sale barn just because they are thin boned, slope at the hip more than I like, but one thing about my less than ideal does is they are very hardy.


I hear you on the hardiness. I think the biggest problem with buying does from these bloodlines that have a lot of flushes in them is you loose so much hardiness and mothering ability, you are better off to buy the bucks from these big packed ennobled lines and go with does that may not have as big a pedigree but you know are harder and good moms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are so many great genetics out there. It is the way you put them together, when breeding. 

You cannot just go by the bloodlines alone, you have to see both animals in front of you, to see where one is lacking and the other can put it back in their offspring, to better the goat. 

I have seen non ennobled goats, that are awesome just the same. 

Your Buck makes your herd, remember, he has to have as many strong points as possible, to be able to put back where the Does being bred, are lacking. To me, it isn't all about bloodlines, it is how they are bred and what your goals are.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> The one buckling I kept is 2x2 with a good spread and looks like he he will make a really good buck. He is a little light on pigment but passes and getting much better as he is getting older.


GT. How are the DSMs and Ripper genetics for teats?
If anybody knows of any EGGS and RRD bred bucks that can consistently throw good teats... *Please Share*! Any lines for that matter. 
Based on what I've heard said... and pictures I've seen.. I believe the FSE, Mojo Magic, Sumo bred lines are known for good teat structure. Big framed, great mothers, but maybe lacking in thickness.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> GT. How are the DSMs and Ripper genetics for teats?
> If anybody knows of any EGGS and RRD bred bucks that can consistently throw good teats... *Please Share*! Any lines for that matter.
> Based on what I've heard said... and pictures I've seen.. I believe the FSE, Mojo Magic, Sumo bred lines are known for good teat structure. Big framed, great mothers, but maybe lacking in thickness.


Ripper's are 2x2 clean. My RRD Cannon & RRD Topbrass are nice clean 2x2, as are most I have seen. My Bo Jangle buck is clean 2x2. I will let you know in 5 months what he throws. The 2DOX Main Event does I have seen are very nice 1x1. I got a 2DOX Main Attraction percentage doe that is built really solid with great 1x1 teats. I have a mixed opinion on the 2DOX Luger and Cuger does. Some are very nice correct and some were questionable & DQ. I haven't been doing this very long but I am learning fast.

I will say that some of best teats I have seen have been on percentage does that where X nubian. 1/4 nubian seemed the best overall.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Main Event an Bo Janges doe an she is a clean 2x2 she also has some RRD in her as well. My Eggs doe is 1x2 but she isnt clean one teat is a spilt. I have another do that is double bred Bo Howdy an she is clean 2x2. I have a doe that is unreg an 2x1 an she has very lil boer in her. I bred her to an unreg boer buck she had 3 bucks all have cluster teats. I will see what she does with this different buck. I know sometimes it is just that cross that does that an you can cross the same goats on 2 different ones any their babies will come out clean teated. I am hoping that will happen with this buck. Would love to keep some does from her.

I agree Pam I dont wanna just buy papers. I picked a unreg doe over a very nice Eggs bred doe because the Eggs doe had a really bad utter at only 4 years old. The unreg goat was superior in everyway. I was very tempted to buy the Eggs doe but I knew I didnt want that bad utter to crop out 1 or even 2 generations later. 

For me I think it helps if I look at the goats then find out what bloodlines they are


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Buy the goat not the paper. But, all those ennoblements on the paper do tell the story of bred in the purple. 

I have been seeing several folks moving away from FB to percentage does. The best does I have seen are %. I have mostly FB but I have started buying a few more percentage does. The high quality percentage does seem to out shine the high quality fullblood at a few sales I have been to this winter and spring.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*!*



mmiller said:


> I have a Main Event an Bo Janges doe an she is a clean 2x2 she also has some RRD in her as well. My Eggs doe is 1x2 but she isnt clean one teat is a spilt. I have another do that is double bred Bo Howdy an she is clean 2x2. I have a doe that is unreg an 2x1 an she has very lil boer in her. I bred her to an unreg boer buck she had 3 bucks all have cluster teats. I will see what she does with this different buck. I know sometimes it is just that cross that does that an you can cross the same goats on 2 different ones any their babies will come out clean teated. I am hoping that will happen with this buck. Would love to keep some does from her.
> I agree Pam I dont wanna just buy papers.


Thanks for sharing your experience. You too, GT.
I think all of us agree with Pam. I watch the show result on ABGA website pretty close and I am always intrigued when I look up a goat that won a class and I don't recognize any of the breeding close up. If one of those goats comes from a family of goats that all have perfect teats, I want to know about it! Ha. I also agree that certain combinations are likely what end up with bad teats. If you breed to another buck, you might not have any problems. That has already been proven to me with bites and eye lids.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I havent noticed the % selling better but I havent been able to watch as many sells this year either. But I can see why they would if they are the better doe. Which is a good thing because it means other ppl arent just buying papers either an in the end benefits us all!!


----------

